# Please help me about the method R2+



## webyou (Jul 26, 2012)

Please give a full explanation about this method
The link is corrupt:
http://kerulo.uw.hu/rubik/R2+.html


----------



## drewsopchak (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm assuming you mean the blindfold method R2. Why don't you do a search for threads, wiki articles and tutorials that already exist rather than asking for a "full explanation".


----------



## DrKorbin (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm assuming webyou means exactly R2+, a modification of R2 developed my Marcell Endrey.
Since the link above is broken, I think only Marcell can provide all algs.
As far as I remember, the idea is like this: if both pieces of 3-cycle are on the L-layer, or one of them is UBR, solve them using ordinary R2. If not, do a special alg. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## webyou (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks for your comment
But I've already searched, but did not result in this method
I know how the turbo and M2/R2 and OLD PUKHMAN.
But the sites I saw a small description this method is better
Now I have all the formulas so I can learn
But I MARCELL record movies and links to just a few of the formula:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1768-Improvements-for-M2-R2/page16
Who has the other formulas?


----------



## Escher (Jul 27, 2012)

I PM'd Marcell a little while ago, here is a different link:

http://mozaik.byethost3.com/R2+.html

A 'full' explanation isn't necessary if you know and are comfortable with Stefan Pochmann's R2 - learn that first - Marcell's extension of it is easy to understand once you have.


----------

